
Announcing Darch: A tool for booting stateless operating systems, bare-metal - pknopf
https://godarch.com/
======
pknopf
I'm here if you guys have any questions.

------
hn17
Interesting idea, can you tell how it works from performance side (RAM/CPU/SSD
usage)?

~~~
pknopf
There is no performance cost. It boots your rootfs/kernerl/initramfs natively.

As for SSD usage, your rootfs will never be written to (read only with tmpfs
overlay), only reads. You can mount partitions normally with fstab, which can
be on SSD, or w/e drive you'd like.

~~~
hn17
Thanks for the answer.

